# Nikon D5100 vs. D3200



## jw3571

Which of these are a better camera?  It looks like the d3200 has more megapixels but I don't know much about cameras.  I'd be using it for pics of the kids and cars mostly.


----------



## TheFantasticG

D5100.


----------



## jw3571

Even though it's less megapixels?  Do the megapixels not matter?  What else is nicer on the 5100?


----------



## fjrabon

It honestly really doesn't matter. The D5100 has a flip out screen, and you can use a remote control, the D3200 has the tiniest bit better image quality, according to most objective tests.


----------



## TheFantasticG

Most of that mess about megapixels is marketing to get uneducated consumers to purchase the product. Megapixels don't matter unless you are printing big or zooming in 400% to pixel peep. 2MP image can look good at 800 pixels wide. 5MP image stretched billboard deminsions looks good if you view it from afar like it is meant to.

How good is your computer? Can it handle processing 20mb files without getting you frustrated? How much storage space do you have? How far do you plan on going into photography? What are you using now to take pictures? How is it failing your expectations and requirements?


----------



## jaomul

If you print larger than a3 regular 24mp may benefit you but otherwise 16mp is loads. The d5100 has a great rep for low noise hi ISO performance and good DR as well. This would allow you editing headroom if you take shots in raw which is good to tweak photos after the event if required. It is usually better to go for the higher spec model, d3200 is nikons entry, the d5100 is up a level but I believe is soon to be replaced by the d5200 so maybe can be got for a bargain now


----------



## Mully

Look for price as you could not go wrong either way... You should go ant touch then .....one may just stand out.


----------



## TheFantasticG

Definitely. The D5100 body only can be hand for $446 right now from various sites. I purchased one from walmart.com for $446 but I think B&H and Adorama have the same price.


----------



## fjrabon

jaomul said:
			
		

> If you print larger than a3 regular 24mp may benefit you but otherwise 16mp is loads. The d5100 has a great rep for low noise hi ISO performance and good DR as well. This would allow you editing headroom if you take shots in raw which is good to tweak photos after the event if required. It is usually better to go for the higher spec model, d3200 is nikons entry, the d5100 is up a level but I believe is soon to be replaced by the d5100 so maybe can be got for a bargain now



The D5100 is in a weird stage right now. Previously the biggest differentiator between it and the D3100 was the sensor. Now the D3200 has a sensor that is at least equal. The D5100 still has a few nice features that are better than the D3200, but in a lot of ways the d5100 is sort of in lame duck mode at this point, waiting on a sensor upgrade to put more distance between it and the d3200.


----------



## TheFantasticG

Rumors are the D5200 will get the same sensor as the D3200.


----------



## Solarflare

In June, I got the D5100, because it offers better low ISO performance and better dynamic range than the D3200.

Thats more important to me than a few extra pixels and a bit more color depth, both of which quickly degenerate at anything above ISO 100.

Besides, the D5200 is already available in Europe and Asia. It will be available at the beginning of 2013 in the USA. It has the same resolution as the D3200, and it has the AF of the D7000, which means with a good lens (like the Nikkor AF-S 70-300 f/4.5-5.6 VR) you can do sports with this.

I hope that either the D5200 has a different sensor, or that they managed to improve the performance of the sensor, compared to what the D3200 offers. Otherwise D5100 > D5200.


----------



## TheFantasticG

Wait.. Nikon released the D5200 already every where else but the US market. 

Nikon unveils 24.1MP D5200 DSLR with optional Wi-Fi: Digital Photography Review

*Key features*


DX-format, 24.1 megapixel CMOS image sensor with EXPEED 3 for exceptional quality
Vari-angle LCD monitor: View life at a unique angle with a high resolution, 7.5cm (3.0-in), 921k dot vari-angle screen
Compatible with Wireless Mobile Adaptor WU-1a to transmit images from the camera to Apple&#8482; or Android&#8482; smart device and remote shooting*1
High ISO (100-6400) extendable to 25600: keeps the detail with low noise in low-light situations
Razor-sharp 39-point AF system with nine cross-type sensors in the center. Offers fast and precise autofocus coverage across the frame
2,016 pixel RGB metering sensor delivers highly accurate metering for exact exposures and provides precise data to the camera's Scene Recognition System
Scene Recognition System optimizes exposure, autofocus and white balance immediately before the shutter is released
Continuous shooting at 5fps: so you do not miss that fast-moving action shot
High dynamic range (HDR): Gives detailed shots of high-contrast scenes by combining two shots taken within a single shutter release

Active D-Lighting: Retains details in highlights and shadows for well-balanced images, even if the subject is moving
D-Movie: Full (1080p) HD movies with smooth (up to 60i/50i) recording and a built-in stereo microphone
D-Movie AF modes: Live View autofocus works when shooting movie clips, keeping subjects in sharp focus
In-built stereo-microphone for improved sound quality
Updated new generation GUI Design
16 Scene modes: Automatically adjusts camera settings, including Picture Controls and Active D-Lighting, for optimal results.

Effects mode &#8211; seven effects including Selective Colour and Miniature, which can be applied in pre-shoot, for more creative movies and stills
Compatible with WR-R10 Wireless Remote transceiver and WR-T10 Wireless Remotetransmitter that let you control key camera functions from a distance

GPS compatible: Records the exact location of the camera when a picture is taken by using the optional GP-1 unit
NIKKOR lenses:take advantage of Nikon&#8217;s legendary NIKKOR lenses and make the most of the camera&#8217;s 24-megapixel resolution.Capture photos with vivid colour and striking contrast. Shoot movies with crisp detail or experiment with cinematic effectsAvailable in three colours: black, red and bronze
Lightweight body (505g) with an intelligent design and superior ergonomics


----------



## mri44

Nikon D5100


----------



## mrhbh

I go for D5100..
Nikon D3200 vs D5100 on youtube


----------



## binga63

Nikon D3200 vs D5100 - Our Analysis
the 5100 wins...


----------



## Bobby_C

I had the same choice last week. I ended up going with the D5100 for a few reasons. I'm not completely new to DSLR's but I consider myself a beginner. I knew that I'd want the extra features of the D5100 over the D3200 fairly soon and don't like upgrading often. I've read the D5100 also had better low light capabilities and it felt a bit better in my hands than the D3200. Finally, the value of the D5100 got me as it was on sale and cheaper than the D3200 that wasn't as capable, IMO. 

Either way, they're both excellent cameras and you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## thai_jai

I bought myself a D3200 last month, got a good deal on it. But since i haven't dealt with professional cameras before (started a new hobby, that's why the camera was bought), i discovered that it does have some negative effects as well. During night time its almost impossible to use it, since the camera has to be supported, preferably by a tripod, otherwise the images come out very blurry. On daytime light it's perfect though.  Oh well, you learn trough your life


----------



## skjh71

thai_jai said:


> I bought myself a D3200 last month, got a good deal on it. But since i haven't dealt with professional cameras before (started a new hobby, that's why the camera was bought), i discovered that it does have some negative effects as well. During night time its almost impossible to use it, since the camera has to be supported, preferably by a tripod, otherwise the images come out very blurry. On daytime light it's perfect though.  Oh well, you learn trough your life



Bro, IMO it is your setting or how stable is your hand when pressing the shutter button. Although I am also new to DSLR.


----------



## Lipoly

I have a D800 w/a 1.4 lens and regularly get blurry photos w/o a flash in low light...it probably has nothing to do w/how stable he is (unless you really up the ISO)...w/o a flash most pictures will be trash.  I shoot in continuous in those conditions so I can keep that one shot out of 50 that looks great.

*Edit*

I started w/a D5000 and had it for a couple years (still have it)...I love it and don't regret the purchase one bit.


----------



## ochriso

The D3200.


----------

